# DX for fetal pericardial effusion



## celtichrt2001 (Jun 16, 2011)

What pregnancy related ICD-9 would I use for Fetal Pericardial Effusion?


----------



## preserene (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there any one of these documented conditions? - like ,
Rh disease, Twin to twin Transfusion Syndrome, Fetal heart failure causing pericardial effusion, Congenital heart disease and cardiac arrhythmias, cystic hygroma, cyst formed from embryonic lymph tissues,infection or diaphragmatic hernia.
 If you cannot find any of these documentation, 

I would suggest for *746.9  and  760.3* for an underlying maternal condition,
 classifiable to 390-459,490 - 519, 745-748.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 17, 2011)

655.83?


----------



## preserene (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Sajja. It is a thoughtful effort though.
Those codes categorically simulates some fetal conditions, though, they do not  explain to the formation of pericardial effusion the fetus.
This condition can be categorized into Congenital anomalies of the fetus or  conditions in the PERINATL PERIOD.
Besides, complications of Prgnancy, Childbirth and Puerperium are not to be included to address to this condition.


----------



## wiederhoeft (Jul 7, 2011)

Can I also ask a question to fetal diagnosis's? What diagnosis would you use for congenital heart disease in a fetus? Would it still be 746.9? Would you use the same diagnosis when billing for a consultation with the mother? 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Sue


----------



## krista2178@yahoo.com (Jul 29, 2011)

*Dx for fetal pericardial effusion*

Fetal pericardial effusion is coded as 655.83. And yes, you would use that code for a a consult with the mother because the fetal dx is affecting her managment ie the consultation.


----------

